# Urgent contractions after IUI



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Following IUI procedure at 16:00 this afternoon I am in extreme pain with contractions similar to when I had a miscarriage.  They are much worse than last month and af pains.  Is this normal - what shall I do.  Ring the hospital (Stawbs DH)


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I know some women do have discomfort/cramping pain, but if the pain is as you describe, then yes please phone your hospital asap, let us know how you get on and finger crossed that this is the one Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

some women do feel really crampy as the cervix is held open during the procedure, but if really severe would definitely phone hospital.  hope you are ok strawbs 
Ginny xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi,

I hope you phoned the hospital and they put you mind at rest.
Please let us know how you get on

   for this cycle

Donna xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks girls (it was dh who posted), I was breathing thru contractions!

seem to be subsiding now, have taken some pain killers (which I never take), spoke to my consul who said that due to the volume of sperm he put back in there it will be the uterus contracting to accomodate it.  He also said it would have no bearing on the outcome.          

Just hoping I don't have to go  thru that again, very reminicent of my m/c       

strawbs xx


----------

